# New to Forum, but not shallow water!!



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I myself am new to this forum, and was wondering if I was the only one around that is using a aluminum boat to do my bidding. 
That looks like a real nice setup!
FAW


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! Nice Phish!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I myself am new to this forum, and was wondering if I was the only one around that is using a aluminum boat to do my bidding.
> That looks like a real nice setup!
> FAW



Haha, I was wondering if anyone would notice that! It was only a matter of time before some aluminum boats started showing up around here : . Congrats to UCFishin19 for having the courage to be first ;D Some of us (not all) are a little bias when it comes to jon boats but don't let that bother you. There is plenty of room around here for everyone and you will get good fishing and small boat info too. 

Almost forgot. Boat looks great. You can tell you put a lot of effort into making it very fishy. Nice job.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice! Interesting platform.


----------



## SoggyDollar (Sep 14, 2007)

Boat looks great...

I just went from to fancy poling skiff to a "modified jon boat" due to the battle with the local oysters. Besides the -up-wind hull slap it is not bad...

Joe is helping me doll it up a bit.

Thanks for the post.. I can post pix of my now.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

That boat looks to sit way high in the water. Nice custom Alm flats boat!

AC


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

it really looks high end


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard guys, my first boat was a 12' jon boat with a 6hp johnson! It took me all over and I had some much fun in it! Even had "Hubba-Bubba" gum holding a few welds together. Great looking skiff.
Weedy


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice john boat/skiff you got there. That must get into super shallow water. Bye the way nice reds! 



Justin


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

VERY cool!!!  Welcome to the forum...I will have a New Castle Brown Ale please.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice set up, a lot of guys out there are using aluminum and your pics and input would be very valueable to us all. Welcome.


----------



## cut1duc (Jul 15, 2008)

Great boat! Different from everything else. I love it.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

great job. I love aluminum boats. used to own an old Starcraft. Ran it til the holes were the size of pebbles!


----------



## wcliving (Feb 13, 2011)

What color and type of paint did you use and how is it holding up?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey your catching fish who cares how you got there. Nice boat and if you can wade it is pretty skinny. Like you said if makes noise get out and stalk


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy necrotic thread batman!



> Reply #13 - 12/19/08 at 07:26:55


----------

